# Anyone else watching the Oscars right now?



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

Jeff Bezos is in the house.

Co- hosted by Steve Martin and Chris Rock at the beginning.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 9, 2020)

no


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 9, 2020)

I'll watch when my most favorite actors are considered Oscar material.

Bronson Pinchot
Matt Passmore
Uriah Shelton

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly

P.S. Until then..........


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I'll watch when my most favorite actors are considered Oscar material.
> 
> Bronson Pinchot
> Matt Passmore
> ...


It's not like I'm 'sitting there' watching ,but actually doing like three or four other things @ the same time..... I haven't been to the movie theater since Jurassic Park first came out.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Jeff Bezos is in the house.
> 
> Co- hosted by Steve Martin and Chris Rock at the beginning.


I wouldn't watch that crap if you PAID me.  I'm sure they'll be slamming our president all night long.  Dreadful.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 9, 2020)

Never watch it. Even before Hollywood went full retard I didn't watch it.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I'll watch when my most favorite actors are considered Oscar material.
> ...


I know. A lot of times, I'll be staring at my computer screen while listening to what is coming from the TV screen.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I haven't been to the movie theater since Parental Guidance on December 30, 2012.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 9, 2020)

Well yes. I am watching the Oscars right now. They are the only fish I know of that will let you pet them.


----------



## mdk (Feb 9, 2020)

No, if I wanted to watch a bunch of delusional, self-important twats pat each other on the back I would turn on C-Span.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hell no.. I’m American


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff Bezos is in the house.
> ...


 No not at all but check it out....
Brad Pitt beat out Anthony Hopkins, Joe Pesci ,Al Pacino and Tom Hanks for best supporting actor ,..then went up there and ruined it with a poke at Trump about John Bolton not testifying ....what a douchebag.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 9, 2020)

The ONLY interest I have of this year's Oscars is if Joaquin Phoenix wins for The Joker.  He's a fine actor.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

Wow..... it looks like conservatives have Hollywood Derangement Syndrome as bad as the left has Trump derangement syndrome.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> The ONLY interest I have of this year's Oscars is if Joaquin Phoenix wins for The Joker.  He's a fine actor.


Nah he was the worst Joker ever.
I don't have to waste my time or money seeing the movie to know that.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Well yes. I am watching the Oscars right now. They are the only fish I know of that will let you pet them.


I used to have an Oscar

He ate all my other fish


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> The ONLY interest I have of this year's Oscars is if Joaquin Phoenix wins for The Joker.  He's a fine actor.



I find him annoying


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > The ONLY interest I have of this year's Oscars is if Joaquin Phoenix wins for The Joker.  He's a fine actor.
> ...


He IS weird, but I think he's a fine actor.  He was on Letterman some years ago, wearing dark sunglasses and he talked about doing his "rap" album.  And he spoke in this deep mumble, which was almost impossible to understand.  Very strange.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Feb 9, 2020)

Breaking bad reruns. Much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxdeath (Feb 9, 2020)

Have not watched them in twenty or so years. 
They only do those if you pay enough.
I would rather recognize people that actually make a difference. Actors are only puppets. Most good movies are being remade in hopes that no one will notice that it is really something that was done ten years ago.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 9, 2020)

mdk said:


> No, if I wanted to watch a bunch of delusional, self-important twats pat each other on the back



There's CCTV in the Oval Office?


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> He IS weird, but I think he's a fine actor.  He was on Letterman some years ago, wearing dark sunglasses and he talked about doing his "rap" album.  And he spoke in this deep mumble, which was almost impossible to understand.  Very strange.



He was in character for the movie he was doing at the time.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> No not at all but check it out....
> Brad Pitt beat out Anthony Hopkins, Joe Pesci ,Al Pacino and Tom Hanks for best supporting actor ,..then went up there and ruined it with a poke at Trump about John Bolton not testifying ....what a douchebag.



Good for him. Always liked him...


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Brad Pitt beat out Anthony Hopkins, Joe Pesci ,Al Pacino and Tom Hanks for best supporting actor ,..then went up there and ruined it with a poke at Trump about John Bolton not testifying ....what a douchebag.


and he wasn't a good enough actor to make anyone believe there are adults in hollywood...did ya see how white they made sure the room was for all these white liberals?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Brad Pitt beat out Anthony Hopkins, Joe Pesci ,Al Pacino and Tom Hanks for best supporting actor ,..then went up there and ruined it with a poke at Trump about John Bolton not testifying ....what a douchebag.
> ...



Hopkins, Pesci, Pacino and Hanks hate Trump too


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2020)

The Obama production of The American Factory won.  So there is some justice


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Hopkins, Pesci, Pacino and Hanks hate Trump too



About 98% of the world do. And the majority of Americans...


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


No you're thinking of Slobert DoucheNiro.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hopkins, Pesci, Pacino and Hanks hate Trump too
> ...


Not hard to do


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hopkins, Pesci, Pacino and Hanks hate Trump too
> ...


 According to every Clinton voter.


----------



## Markle (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Jeff Bezos is in the house.
> 
> Co- hosted by Steve Martin and Chris Rock at the beginning.



Why?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Hopkins, Pesci, Pacino and Hanks hate Trump too


I'm sure somewhere bouncing around inside your head you heard me say they did not hate him, so would you like me to pretend I am stunned that a room full of white liberals is filled with so much hate?


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

Donald Trump's approval rating continues to rise in post-impeachment acquittal poll


----------



## Flopper (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Jeff Bezos is in the house.
> 
> Co- hosted by Steve Martin and Chris Rock at the beginning.


Recording it just in case there is something worth watching which there usually is not.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm in Australia, from NZ. Have relatives in UK. All hate him. The only person who likes him is my mother. But she watches Fox News. So if you include my immediate family and extended up until my first cousins and their kids, 27 of us hate him and my mother likes him. Go figure.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


You mean globalist propaganda has gone global ? What a shocker. Give me one reason why you hate him.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Donald Trump's approval rating continues to rise in post-impeachment acquittal poll



Might be enough to get him re-elected. Obama's numbers were similar.

Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> You mean globalist propaganda has gone global ? What a shocker. Give me one reason why you hate him.



Only one? Okay.
Misogynistic pig (and that's probably the least of it)


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

Requesting this thread be moved to the Flame Zone.

Some kids around here are due for a little spanking.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 9, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Your mother appears to be the ONLY smart one in the bunch.  Good for her!


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Your mother appears to be the ONLY smart one in the bunch.  Good for her!



Could be!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2020)

Eminem on now.  With a string section.  Fantastic


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Eminem on now.  With a string section.  Fantastic


Eminem BLOWS.  The End.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eminem on now.  With a string section.  Fantastic
> ...


Low point so far for sure.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> The Obama production of The American Factory won.  So there is some justice


Obama received another participation trophy, Yay!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2020)

Who purposely sits in front of the tube to watch rich elites award each other and dress down and lecture their base about too many rich elites not paying enough taxes and are destroying the environment?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Eminem on now.  With a string section.  Fantastic


God, that sucked


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eminem on now.  With a string section.  Fantastic
> ...


What was worse was how the audience worshipped him.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama production of The American Factory won.  So there is some justice
> ...



He was the producer of the Oscar winning documentary.   That it makes your head explode...gravy


----------



## Oddball (Feb 9, 2020)

not me


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eminem on now.  With a string section.  Fantastic
> ...



the blackouts of lyrics did.  Loved it


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 9, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Your mother appears to be the ONLY smart one in the bunch.  Good for her!
> ...


Always go with honesty brother


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 9, 2020)

No.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eminem on now.  With a string section.  Fantastic
> ...


He’s an Oscar winner too.  Like Obama.

tgat it enrages you guys...gravy


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


BOTH Eminem AND the Kenyan-born miscreant BLOW.  And in the Kenyan's case, that's LITERALLY true.  The End.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2020)

The Randy Newman interlude was less than breathtaking.  What is this..20 times he’s been in this show?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


The older actors were grimacing


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> The Randy Newman interlude was less than breathtaking.  What is this..20 times he’s been in this show?


10 times better than Eminem and a hundred times better than the guy who's on now.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


True.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The Randy Newman interlude was less than breathtaking.  What is this..20 times he’s been in this show?
> ...


Randy Newman actually has TALENT.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

What's with Tom Hanks in the Clark Kent glasses?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2020)

Waiting for Cynthia Erivo...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

I hate this format

Bring back Billy Crystal


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


His albums from the early 1970's, 12 Songs, Sail Away and Good Old Boys are all classic pop/rock.  Some of his lyrics are wonderfully funny.  His song, "Rednecks", from Good Old Boys, has some of the funniest, non-politically correct lyrics you'll ever hear.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 9, 2020)

mdk said:


> No, if I wanted to watch a bunch of delusional, self-important twats pat each other on the back I would turn on C-Span.



I thought u were going to say you’d check out USMB


----------



## deannalw (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Jeff Bezos is in the house.
> 
> Co- hosted by Steve Martin and Chris Rock at the beginning.




I'd rather trim my toenails with my teeth.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

deannalw said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff Bezos is in the house.
> ...


As I was saying earlier, I never watch TV unless I'm doing three or four other things at the same time.

Not counting masturbating to Jerry Springer.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

I thought Elton John retired
. If not he sure needs to.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> I thought Elton John retired
> . If not he sure needs to.


Mediocre tune

It is going to win


----------



## two_iron (Feb 9, 2020)

I'd rather watch flies f*ck....


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> I thought Elton John retired
> . If not he sure needs to.


Yep.  He hasn't been able to sing well for over 25 years.  I loved his music from the early 1970's to the mid 1980's.  I got to see him in concert 4 times when he was still good.  Saw him in '79, '80, '82 and '84.  The best show and MAYBE my favorite concert all-time was the '79 show.  The first half of the show was just Elton and his piano.  Ray Cooper, the great percussionist, joined him for the second half.  Elton's singing was still great at this point and it was just a fantastic show.  And Ray Cooper was just amazing, as well.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

Geena Davis looking pretty good at 64.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm not gay 

And its wacist anyway


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 9, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > No, if I wanted to watch a bunch of delusional, self-important twats pat each other on the back
> ...



Awww, Trump truly own you!


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 9, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Course he does...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Has anyone even seen Parasite?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 9, 2020)

*NOPE !!!*


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Watch

They are going to give Best Picture to......Parasite


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Waiting for Cynthia Erivo...


Is she the one who sang Yesterday ?


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 9, 2020)

Nope wouldn't mind if 1917 wins best picture though.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2020)

The Koreans should have worn face masks as a Corona virus prank.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 10, 2020)

The nominees hired democrat political speech writers to write their speeches.  Can't you tell???


----------



## elongobardi (Feb 10, 2020)

I watched Steve Martin and Chris Rock then turned it off.  Hollywood is sickening.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gipper (Feb 10, 2020)

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Agreed. Pitt likely has a very low IQ and probably barely finished high school. Yet he thinks he can lecture the country. 

At the Golden Globes Ricky Gervais told the Hollywood idiots they are in no position to lecture the public, since they no nothing about the real words and spent less time in school than Greta Thunberg. LOL. So true.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 10, 2020)

I find them boring as hell.

The only things I want to see are best actor, best actress, best picture.

Oh and I like best supporting as well.

You have to sit through hours of drivel before you find out any of the above. I usually just skip the program and read who won what the next day.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Feb 10, 2020)

Angelo said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I'll watch when my most favorite actors are considered Oscar material.
> ...


If you haven't, see Mr. Rogers...Hollywood made a big mistake making this movie. Like they did with the King's Speech


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2020)

Hollywood in recent years has been in love with foreign directors


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Feb 10, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


This 
Phoenix moron is a real JOKER

Our cows are being stripped of their calves so we can put milk in our coffee


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


That whole speech was quite bizarre, but that is what you get when you put a microphone in front of Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Feb 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


To his extreme credit. That man can F act. If he is only worried about calves, I'm good with that.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Hollywood in recent years has been in love with foreign directors


I know I respond to you a lot. The most popular movies are the ones we see on cable TV's many stations. And that's when the films are contracted out.  Nobody is going to watch that film when it comes on cable TV. If it ever does. Recent movies like Chicago are not run a lot. Because no one watches it. Even if it is contracted to run many times. TV series are the same way.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 10, 2020)

I've been on this site for the best part of 14 years now, and I must say the Academy Awards are one of the highlights. Not because I watch the awards. I just love it how the neocon whackadoodle losers on this site go into meltdown about the Hollywood 'elite' yadda, yadda, yadda. The little petals get all het up about how fucked their own lives are and love to bag on the super rich, super successful people. Which is kind of ironic in that money is the Conservative's God.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 10, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollywood in recent years has been in love with foreign directors
> ...


Keep in mind that there is a huge and growing international market for films.  Hollywood is well aware of this and the fact the best picture award went to a foreign film in Korean and subtitle in English recognizes how important these markets are.


----------



## skye (Feb 10, 2020)

Of course not, Oscar my eye.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 10, 2020)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I'll watch when my most favorite actors are considered Oscar material.
> 
> Bronson Pinchot
> Matt Passmore
> ...


you are going to have a long wait....


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 10, 2020)

^^^ Only if the brain trains of the powers that be can only travel so far.

God bless you and my favorites always!!!

Holly

P.S. While I wait for a visual aid, I'll be telling the Lord, "Thank you!" for having Bronson write to me just an hour ago at the Twitter website!!!


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 11, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> I've been on this site for the best part of 14 years now, and I must say the Academy Awards are one of the highlights. Not because I watch the awards. I just love it how the neocon whackadoodle losers on this site go into meltdown about the Hollywood 'elite' yadda, yadda, yadda. The little petals get all het up about how fucked their own lives are and love to bag on the super rich, super successful people. Which is kind of ironic in that money is the Conservative's God.


In a two sided political environment if one side is accused of all wrong and the other is promoted as pure good maybe there is a reason.  Anyway I shut it off after the black lady singing in the beginning mader her statement and Bead Pitt made his. The ratings have continued to decline by huge numbers but it is clear that the TV networks and cable station are mostly owned by people with long pockets.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)

So I will eventually watch Parasite thinking.....There must be something to it

But like other recent Best Picture winners, I suspect I will be disappointed


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 11, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Who purposely sits in front of the tube to watch rich elites award each other and dress down and lecture their base about too many rich elites not paying enough taxes and are destroying the environment?
> 
> View attachment 305800


But but but ...they recycled their $ 10,000 dresses from last weeks pretentious awards show. Dont be a hater.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 11, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on this site for the best part of 14 years now, and I must say the Academy Awards are one of the highlights. Not because I watch the awards. I just love it how the neocon whackadoodle losers on this site go into meltdown about the Hollywood 'elite' yadda, yadda, yadda. The little petals get all het up about how fucked their own lives are and love to bag on the super rich, super successful people. Which is kind of ironic in that money is the Conservative's God.
> ...


Their movies have been tanking too. Go figure.


----------

